# Sick and Uninsured: Type 1 in the US



## Lizzie (Jan 19, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/7833290.stm

This is an article about how difficult it is to afford healthcare as the parent of a type 1 child in the US. To me, it illustrates why the NHS is so valuable and why we should not go down the US route.


----------

